# Anyone Pick Up Their New 18 Plates Cars Today ?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Has anyone picked up their new 18 plate cars today?

Oh & BTW, no pic's? It didn't happen


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes there is a big cue at land rovers showroom , the only garage still open:lol:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

No have to wait until the 23rd.
In stock but not available yet.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I pick mine up on the 5th, hopefully the weather will be better.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I saw one today out in the atrocious weather - wasn't looking very clean :detailer:


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Mine was supposed to be delivered to me today but it didn't materialise. I called the supplying dealer who were told by the transport company that it has been delivered - not to me it hasn't! Will see what they have to say tomorrow...


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Pickup are brand new family 7 seater at the end of march.SJ.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

No gonna leave it til weather better

Its White so didn't want it to go black!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I ordered mine today if that counts and get it in two weeks !


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Yep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Grin said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First one ! 
Congrats buddy :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Grin said:


> Yep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice indeed


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks. Was in two minds about collecting it because my intention was to spend all day protecting it; obviously that didn’t happen in this weather, so it’s naked. Had the dealer leave all the wrapping on so I could peel it. 

Today had to drive 60 miles to a wedding in freezing rain. 

Very grateful for the four wheel drive upgrade from the GTI (blue one in the pic was mybtrade in). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes there is a big cue at land rovers showroom , the only garage still open:lol:


Is this fella there? [sorry, couldn't resist  coat > door ]


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Pick my S4 up at the end of the month


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Clyde said:


> Pick my S4 up at the end of the month


Congrats that will be a very nice car What type spec etc?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Picked up (well someone dropped off) the Mrs new Leon

Nice new car smell (if you like glue and plastic smell)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Is this fella there? [sorry, couldn't resist  coat > door ]


:lol: I'm glad to see some of the spelling police are still on here:thumb:


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Ive gotta wait till the end of June to get mine, 5 months is a long time to wait after placing the initial order :tumbleweed:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Peirre said:


> Ive gotta wait till the end of June to get mine, 5 months is a long time to wait after placing the initial order :tumbleweed:


Seat and Skoda seem to be about that, 20 weeks for ours.

VW, Audi, Merc seem to be around the 16 weeks.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I picked up my (18 plate) new toy last week, I haven't chance to post up till now as I've been too busy driving it !!


----------



## mjhadley888 (Mar 20, 2015)

Alfa male said:


> I picked up my (18 plate) new toy last week, I haven't chance to post up till now as I've been too busy driving it !!


Nice. The front plate must have fell off on the way home.🤣

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

mjhadley888 said:


> Nice. The front plate must have fell off on the way home.🤣
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I asked the dealer not to do any prep and leave the wrappers on etc. That is how it was delivered the only 'wrappers' left on where the sticky pads where they've obviously fitted the plate then removed it !


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks great in red, really liking these.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

robertdon777 said:


> Seat and Skoda seem to be about that, 20 weeks for ours.
> 
> VW, Audi, Merc seem to be around the 16 weeks.


It's the new 2018 AW1 Polo Gti plus with the detuned golf 2ltr turbo engine that I've got on order and apparently it's built in South Africa, which is why the lead time is longer that I anticipated


----------



## Dan34 (May 28, 2011)

Peirre said:


> It's the new 2018 AW1 Polo Gti plus with the detuned golf 2ltr turbo engine that I've got on order and apparently it's built in South Africa, which is why the lead time is longer that I anticipated


I've got a GTI+ on order too! Estimated build week commencing 28th May, then the log slog for it to be shipped over! Reckon I won't see mine till at least July.

What spec did you go for?


----------

